# Some Show Wins Today :)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Woot! We had a Great day at the show today! NC PromisedLand Deviant Seven got Senior Reserve Grand Champion in some very stiff competition against herds like Rosasharn, Chenango Hills, and Sister's Three to name a few. 

Then We stuck it out and waited Forever for the Junior Show, Just made sanction after two people left, one without saying anything! So our Junior Doe Old Mountain Farm Gale got Grand Champion Junior Doe Twice! :leap: 

My little junior doe Phoenix Rising Zenyatta got first in her class of 5 or 6. Very exciting too!

Our milkers also did well overall. Phoenix Rising Farm Sensation got a second and third in her class(i think there was a total of ten does in that class), so I was very proud of her since she is my herd name


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:wahoo: :stars: :wahoo: 

It was so much fun talking to you about my wins and your wins on the phone between shows. 

Seems we both came out winners and it was for the best that you didnt come to NJ  I might not have had a chance with Ziva haha  :wink:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks!! :leap: :leap: :leap: 

Still so happy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so great!!! Congrats!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow Chenango Hills is TOUGH! Their goats are soooo nice!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I didn't get a ton of pics but here are some.

Sisters Three Medea:

















Eastwind Farm Dorcas:









And Phoenix Rising Farm Sensation:
She's my home bred girl out of Dorcas and Bambi. She got a 3rd and a 2nd(almost first) in tough competition. 

















We had two goats in the Senior Champion Line up both times, so I would say we did pretty darn good for ourselves


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful....congrats..... :thumb:  :leap: :clap: :hi5: :applaud: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweetness - they all look so great! Home sensation does well on saturday here in NJ for you as well. I believe she will


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oops ment to say "hope" not home haha


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Medea is a pretty doe - Congrats!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks, still have a doe available out of her. 

Got a shot of Gale today. Was too tired last night:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they look even better on the computer then my phone! wow! Shiela is awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Ditto what Stacey said!! Bambi did a :drool: :drool: :drool: job!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, CONGRATS to you and your girls! :clap: 

Awesome job!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful...and they are beautiful.....congrats..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, if you want I have a pic of you from the show if you would like it - I can email it to you. They are the ones that Addie took with Calista, but it also shows you and Sevin, and I think that there is another one that someone else sent that you are in .,.... Let me know


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats to both of you, Madea sure has a nice wide looking udder with good attachments from the rear. Sounds like a lot of us are having good luck at the shows this year so far ;-). Now to wait for August and fair time to get here-that is if I get to take my does to fair this year.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is so exciting. Congratulations you two.

We have our first show in two weeks.


----------

